# The Sun....today Fri 2nd Oct



## DiabeticDave (Oct 2, 2009)

According to the Sun....Diabetes cases are up by 145,499 in a year, showing a total of 2.6 million registered with the condition. They claim, it's linked to unhealthy eating (sloppy Jurno's). They claim that 5.2 million people are now listed as overweight.

DUK are quoted as saying "if we don't stop the rising tides of obesity and diabetes, millions will face a future of ill health".


----------



## SacredHeart (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh well done DUK.....you would have thought they'd have corrected them. Or, thinking about it, would you?


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bloody journos. Not ones to be truthful. Shame it isn't the same with them as it is in the world of science that I now inhabit. DUK could have done more if I'm honest. Not may know the differences between type one and two.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2009)

In an effort to see the original article, I tried searching on Sun website http://www.thesun.co.uk/search/sear...se&pubName=sol&query=diabetes&submit=+Search+ but I guess it won't be a searchable article for a day or so.
I suspect that DUK never saw the rest of the article, so their comment appears unconnected to what The Sun wrote and they couldn't corrrect an omission or inaccuracy that they never saw. However, obesity causes many problems, not just contributing to some cases of type 2 diabetes, and preventing obesity does prevent much suffering - I know some obese people will say they are not suffering, but all I can say is that I'm sure I wouldn't be enjoying life as much as I do if I was overweight or obese.


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 3, 2009)

I saw something similar in The Times. Just a small side article but it had DUK's seal of approval none the less. Much the same things as The Sun's article if I recall correctly.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 3, 2009)

*"Type 2 diabetes often linked to lifestyle factors*

Around 90 per cent of people with diabetes have Type 2 diabetes, which is often, but not always, linked to lifestyle factors such as being overweight or obese, leading a sedentary lifestyle and eating an unhealthy diet. According to the International Diabetes Federation (IDF), worldwide 80 per cent of people with Type 2 diabetes are overweight or obese at the time of diagnosis"

From Diabetes UK website http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News_Landing_Page/Diabetes-and-obesity-rates-soar/ 
so presumably gives their official line on this.  Nice to see the "often, but not always" phrase but suspect it is unrealistic for me to expect more accurate reporting in the newspapers!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2009)

"Nice to see the "often, but not always" phrase but suspect it is unrealistic for me to expect more accurate reporting in the newspapers!" - Exactly - that's why it's important to explain / complain to the newspaper involved, not blame DUK. 
However, in general, I think that people with other health problems probably have worse treatment by various parts of the media than those of us with diabetes - if I had a mental health problem, for example, I wouldn't like to be labelled crazy / mad  / out of control / psycho / murderer etc.


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't suppose there was any mention of starchy carbohydrate being the main culprit affecting the progression of Type 2 diabetes?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Oct 3, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> I don't suppose there was any mention of starchy carbohydrate being the main culprit affecting the progression of Type 2 diabetes?



 *This is laugh out loud funny !!>> damn those Carbohydrates ! *


----------



## am64 (Oct 3, 2009)

bless you sharpwaa, you seen the lot havent you? 
I never see these papers anymore, but a frightening number of people do!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 3, 2009)

Copepod, I don't think I agree with you. DUK should be aware of the research that's out there and, instead of parroting what ignorant newsies say, they should be putting the correct data on their site. If we can't count on them to post what's real instead of perpetuating the myths, who else is there?

As an aside, I'm vastly overweight. Due to a fine collection of allergies, I've never been a big eater, indeed, I'd often get busy with some project and forget to eat at all. Always picky, I was a fruit freak* with a pretty healthy and varied diet up to a few months ago when I lost interest. That's when I went for the junk, when I could be bothered eating at all. Further, thanks to the eczema which I had for 30 years, I was taking vast doses of steroids and you know what happens to gym freaks who take those things. As soon as they stop exercising they blow up like balloons. I did eat a fair amount of rice and pasta though, I miss those. I'm no longer as active as I should be, long story short, I need a walking stick to get about, but I swim as oftens as I can.

* That's where all the sugar came from I guess.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that at the moment, the balance of research does support the statements on the webpage http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News_Landing_Page/Diabetes-and-obesity-rates-soar/
Eg  (3rd paragraph in section headed Figures "extemely worrying")
Raising awareness ?Many, but not all, people with Type 2 diabetes are overweight or obese, therefore we need to do all we can to raise awareness of diabetes and help people understand how following a balanced diet and leading an active lifestyle can help reduce their risk of developing Type 2 diabetes."

That's not to say that there is no research that suggests other contributing causes for type 2 diabetes doesn't exist, just that the majority of research suggests that maintaining normal weight, eating a balanced diet and keeping phyically active lessens a person's chance of developing type 2 diabtes. Lessening chance doesn't mean that following that advice is a guarantee of never getting type 2 diabetes, just as never smoking tobacco is no guarantee of avoiding one of many types of lung cancers. As Alison points out, long-term oral steroids (for ezcema or any other reason) are a specific cause of many cases of type 2 diabetes.


----------



## VBH (Oct 5, 2009)

T2 is genetic (with the exception of those cases caused by certain antipsychotics, steroids etc)

The genetic factors which cause T2 also cause obesity.

Yes, there is a link between diabetes and obesity.  Its two effects with the same cause. Its NOT cause and effect.

But is far easier to blame the patient and use it as a way of trying to scare the unafflicted into eating more healthily.

Maintaining a low weight etc just delays the diagnosis.  But given that both obesity and T2 are caused by the same thing, thats an uphill battle.


----------

